# 27 Tritype Videos



## PoloniumCyanide (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm a great believer in freedom of information, and I know lots of people struggle with tritype, so I thought "Hey, the Fauvres have some videos, maybe they'll resonate better for people than a wall of text." With that in mind, here's the 27 tritype videos they did. Enjoy!

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLUOR9oe-2RE6oa2Pcx7kHjEIMksvI4C3i

(NOTE: 126 cuts off early, no idea why, it's how the set came...sorry guys.)\

I was going to list them individually but half way through I realised data inputting is REALLY tedious.


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

My tritype is missing. Sadness. 

I always have related strongly to the 459 tritype, though, so I guess I can live with 469 missing.


----------



## PoloniumCyanide (Aug 17, 2015)

Ardielley said:


> My tritype is missing. Sadness.


That makes me sad, one minute...it's called 'The Seeker' I remember watching it on my pc...I'll grab it for you


----------



## PoloniumCyanide (Aug 17, 2015)

PoloniumCyanide said:


> That makes me sad, one minute...it's called 'The Seeker' I remember watching it on my pc...I'll grab it for you


There you go, sweetie. @Ardielley

https://youtu.be/KV_0365m8kw


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Having read most of the Faurve's materials and videos, I would say that the tritype pdf & tritype CD isn't worth the money; MadHatter's post compilation of tritypes on PerC is more useful. The CD simply contained Katherine reading off what was inside the tritype book, however, what her enneastyle book and instincts booklet is insightful.


----------



## PoloniumCyanide (Aug 17, 2015)

Quang said:


> Having read most of the Faurve's materials and videos, I would say that the tritype pdf & tritype CD isn't worth the money; MadHatter's post compilation of tritypes on PerC is more useful. The CD simply contained Katherine reading off what was inside the tritype book, however, what her enneastyle book and instincts booklet is insightful.


I know, they're quite hit and miss. I also bought a typing lecture that was supposed to go into type and micro-expressions, I was very disappointed.


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

PoloniumCyanide said:


> I know, they're quite hit and miss. I also bought a typing lecture that was supposed to go into type and micro-expressions, I was very disappointed.


Refer to:

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/73605775132438613/

https://www.pinterest.com/enneagram/

https://www.pinterest.com/odinaka/

It's true that you can predict someone's type from their facial features! Some are more difficult than others (especially Sixes from my experience)


----------



## PoloniumCyanide (Aug 17, 2015)

@Quang By what your links say about my features, I'd probably be a 6 then


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I wouldn't recommend typing by face.


----------



## PoloniumCyanide (Aug 17, 2015)

I know LOL, that would mean twins would have to be the same type going by that rule.


----------



## lactosecat (May 29, 2011)

I wouldn't say that those links are encouraging typing by facial features. I think the intent was about finding a trend in the type's expressions. You'll see that many type 7s would sport more of an "alert" face and that type 8s could have a "you wouldn't want to fk with me" kind of vibe that translated onto their facial expressions.. etc. 
It's probably more about the way a certain type carries themselves that leads to these kinds of theories where physical appearance could give off a lot about a person. 

By the way, I'm so done with people encouraging that idea that fours have a sad face. (Jesus, what's with the tears on that first link? o.0) Fours aren't defined by being "sad" so I don't see how or why it would show up on our faces.


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

PoloniumCyanide said:


> @Quang By what your links say about my features, I'd probably be a 6 then
> View attachment 386194


It's difficult to tell since your eyes aren't looking straight, but you have the facial features of 6 and sharpness of 1 within the upper region of the face.

If your MBTI is INFJ... My guess would be the 146 tritype series.

You're pretty cute by the way!


----------



## PoloniumCyanide (Aug 17, 2015)

@Quang Awwww **blush* thanks.

Honestly, I can see what you mean about the 1 thing and how people of the same type can share expressions, but there are several types with very similar expressions, and surely we would have to take into account what they were thinking/feeling at the time these photos were taken? I'm not sure, but I am very interested in microexpressions still.

If you really think this is useful though, I posted a video over in the 18 Questions and 27 answers thread. If you do have any insight, it might be best to post it on my most recent thread in "Find my Enneagram" so we don't detract from the thread topic. In the meantime, if there's anything YOU need help with with regards to your type/research/projects or whatever, please let me know, as I prefer to give help and resources as much as take.


----------



## Lord Bullingdon (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks for making this! Just btw, there's no 468.

As to facial typing, I can tell you I privately asked them several years ago, and they accurately nailed my type and tritype. This was before I understood anything deeper about the enneagram, and I thought, Lol, I'm not an 847, no way. And threw it away. To this day, they're the only people who've been able to see that, no one on any internet forum, not even people irl, have been able to get it right. But having done the homework and inner work, I think it holds in my case. Duly noted.


----------

